
Remembering Alfred Hitchcock: How ‘Psycho’ Changed Hollywood - anarbadalov
https://variety.com/2020/film/directors/alfred-hitchcock-psycho-director-birthday-1234730096/
======
anarbadalov
I love Hitchcock and this film, and i'd never heard this before: "Hitchcock
made the film in complete secrecy. He optioned Robert Bloch’s 1959 novel, and
bought up all printed copies, to keep the plot secret."

